# height growth?



## michael_s1988 (Jul 6, 2007)

is there anything i can eat or do to help promote my height growth. im not shooting for anything big just a few inches.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

No, it's all in your genetic code.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2007)

I hate my genetic code.


----------



## miller (Jul 16, 2007)

If you are young enough then you will continue to grow taller up to a certain age. And after that height increase will stop.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm maybe about to put my foot right in it again, but it was my understanding that even when your in your later years, the human body grows half a cm in night and then looses half a cm during the day, so each and every day you 'grow' one half of a centimetre


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

leg_press said:


> I'm maybe about to put my foot right in it again, but it was my understanding that even when your in your later years, the human body grows half a cm in night and then looses half a cm during the day, so each and every day you 'grow' one half of a centimetre


I think that's tissue expansion and shrinkage, not actual growth.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Jul 16, 2007)

I pity short people.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2007)

leg_press said:


> I'm maybe about to put my foot right in it again, but it was my understanding that even when your in your later years, the human body grows half a cm in night and then looses half a cm during the day, so each and every day you 'grow' one half of a centimetre



the discus in the spine recieve nutrients and water via osmosis.  When we sleep, they get saturated and expand.  This is where you get that tiny bit of height increase.  As we stand up, move around and go through our day, we compress our spine and we lose that little increase that we got in the morning.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 16, 2007)

So maybe if you provided yourself with the right nutrients and stretched yourself while you were asleep at night with some sort of machine you could really exacerbate that discuss expansion to the point where the compression from walking around during the day wouldn't put you all the way back where you started and you could maybe gain a couple inches in about 20 years.


----------



## b-ball-skills (May 14, 2009)

what about for people still growing? Because im 16 and 6'1" but would like to grow taller and was wondering what else besides milk is good to eat or use to help bone growth, if anything at all.


----------



## triks (May 16, 2009)

Diet has very little to do with height, unless you are malnourished. But if you're eating adequate quantities of food and getting enough protein through beans, nuts, soy milk, etc., then not eating meat shouldn't affect your height.


----------



## T_man (May 16, 2009)

Tie your hands to a tree stump.

Tie your feet to a mate's truck.

Tell your friend to pull off as fast as possible. Soon enough you wont be able to even see your feet.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2009)

leg_press said:


> I'm maybe about to put my foot right in it again, but it was my understanding that even when your in your later years, the human body grows half a cm in night and then looses half a cm during the day, so each and every day you 'grow' one half of a centimetre



That is due to the discs being hydrated as we sleep.  When we wake up, they are full of water and make us a little taller.  After about an hour of moving around and standing, we start to lose some of that height and by the end of the day we are back down to "normal" height (if you want to call it that) because the discs have compressed between our spine due to gravity pushing us down.

patrick


----------



## Yanick (May 16, 2009)

P-funk said:


> the discus in the spine recieve nutrients and water via osmosis.  When we sleep, they get saturated and expand.  This is where you get that tiny bit of height increase.  As we stand up, move around and go through our day, we compress our spine and we lose that little increase that we got in the morning.





P-funk said:


> That is due to the discs being hydrated as we sleep.  When we wake up, they are full of water and make us a little taller.  After about an hour of moving around and standing, we start to lose some of that height and by the end of the day we are back down to "normal" height (if you want to call it that) because the discs have compressed between our spine due to gravity pushing us down.
> 
> patrick



Is there a two year long echo in this thread?


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2009)

LMAO!  I didn't realize this was such an old thread.  I just saw the last few posts, so I commented.  Not realizing I said the same thing back in 2007.

At least I am consistent!!

haha

Patrick


----------



## dreamheight (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: informative*

Hi, yoga really helpful in increase height. Is there any other way?


----------



## LAM (Sep 3, 2010)

dreamheight said:


> Hi, yoga really helpful in increase height. Is there any other way?



yoga may correct the posture but does not actually increase the length of skeletal bone, no form of exercise does that.  various exercises only increase bone mineral density.

getting regular exercise and following a balanced diet with sufficient calories will insure that you will achieve to your natural genetic potential in terms of height


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 3, 2010)

I was surprised to see that I grew an inch after using 60 IU of HGH


----------



## vortrit (Sep 3, 2010)

Get one of those medieval stretcher things. It will hurt, and it will hurt bad, but you probably won't grow any either.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah once you hit a certain age your fucked buddy sorry


----------



## MDR (Sep 4, 2010)

I was six feet tall in 7th grade.  Trouble was, I was six feet tall in 12th grade, too.  The age will vary for different people, but the fact is, once you stop, nothing will make you grow more.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 5, 2010)

MDR said:


> I was six feet tall in 7th grade.  Trouble was, I was six feet tall in 12th grade, too.  The age will vary for different people, but the fact is, once you stop, nothing will make you grow more.



maybe some shoe pads with a big sole


----------



## LAM (Sep 5, 2010)

MDR said:


> I was six feet tall in 7th grade.  Trouble was, I was six feet tall in 12th grade, too.  The age will vary for different people, but the fact is, once you stop, nothing will make you grow more.



did you have an early growth spurt in elementary school?  I think i was like 5'3-4 in 7th grade..lol

I grew slow and steady up until about age 21-22 when I topped out at 6'0.  one of my buddies shot up from 6'1 to 6'5 when he was like 23-25 over a summer. dad and mom were both under 6'0 easy


----------



## MDR (Sep 5, 2010)

LAM said:


> did you have an early growth spurt in elementary school?  I think i was like 5'3-4 in 7th grade..lol
> 
> I grew slow and steady up until about age 21-22 when I topped out at 6'0.  one of my buddies shot up from 6'1 to 6'5 when he was like 23-25 over a summer. dad and mom were both under 6'0 easy



Yep, I just matured early (at least physically).  I had to shave every day, and had body hair by seventh grade, too.  Of course, the hair on my head started falling out my first year in college.  Gotta take the good with the bad, I guess.


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

you are your actual height at night during the day your vertebral disc gel starts to collapse and you are shorter ,its diff from people to peopl. do wat dog chappman does get shoe lifts put in your shoes , boots, or sneakers it can add 2-3 inches.hes 5'6 without the lifts and almost 5'10 with his boot lifts.


----------



## brandonp005 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been dealing with 5'6" my whole life....it really isn't that bad!  haha

At least my feet dont hang off the bed!  LOL


----------

